# لكل المهتمين بمعدات الرفع والأوناش تعالوا نتعلم الصيانة والفحص صح مع الكود البريطانى



## صفوت فوده (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_أنا فتحت الموضوع ده علشان كلنا نساعد بعض كلنا هنجيب الكود البريطانى كل واحد عنده مواصفه يجيبها هنا وأنا عندى كتير هنزلكم كل يوم شويه واللى عنده حاجه ينزلها فى الموضوع هنا علشان نلم الكود كله فى الأخر ونبقى أتعلمنا صح وربنا يوفقنا _


----------



## gehan11 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو خلينا نستفيد 
عن نفسى معنديش خبرة او معلومات عن صيانه المعدات الثقيله
رغم انى كل شغلى معايا فورك او لوودر او الاتنين


----------



## عمر محمد3 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا جدا لاننا نفتقر الى المعلومات فى هدا الموضوع الهام جدا 
ومنتظرين جديدك دائما فى صيانةالمعدات الثقيله ومنتظرين الكود بسيا ريت يكون فىشرح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الراجى83 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

من اهم المواضيع فعلا


----------



## ahmed gameel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ahmedgameel2007************

شكرا على المعلومات ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## fmharfoush (14 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ahmed ali33 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت يتم وضع الكود على طول اخى او المعلومات اللى عندك عشان نستفيد متفتحش الموضوع وتسيبه 

منتظر ردودك العطرة


----------



## ايمن حمزه (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي فتح الموضوع ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## gearbox (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
و ياريت اتمام الموضوع


----------



## tariqsamer (15 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ونتمنى منك اخي البدء بالموضوع لانه موضوع فعال ويهم كل المهندسين


----------



## راضى عطوة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## حمدى علوانى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الاسيوط (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا وكان في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم خميس (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممن اعرف ازاى اوصل لاى موضوع فى المعدات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم خميس (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ابراهيم خميس (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف ازاى اوصل للموضوعات المطلوبه فى صيانه المعدات


----------



## عبدالرازق لطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

*الاوناش*

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى الافاضل رجاء افادتى بكيفية تشغيل كمبيوتر الاوناش كاتو تدانو ليبهير وطريقة
ادخال قود البرامج فى الكمبيوتر ولكم التقدير والاحترام


----------



## سيد عدوى (12 فبراير 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الجوهرييييي (16 فبراير 2011)

great


----------



## محمد بن عايض (16 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى يبدأ الموضوع بمقدمة تقنية عن الموضوع ثم تطرح الاسئلة وبلاش نطول الموضوع بكلمات الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد عزت فرحات (13 مارس 2011)

الله ينور بس هو فين


----------



## ر.م علي (14 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 مارس 2011)

قين الموضوع اخى الفاضل


----------



## كمال حسن عيد (27 يوليو 2011)

صفوت فوده قال:


> _أنا فتحت الموضوع ده علشان كلنا نساعد بعض كلنا هنجيب الكود البريطانى كل واحد عنده مواصفه يجيبها هنا وأنا عندى كتير هنزلكم كل يوم شويه واللى عنده حاجه ينزلها فى الموضوع هنا علشان نلم الكود كله فى الأخر ونبقى أتعلمنا صح وربنا يوفقنا _


انا مش قادر اوصل للمحتوي الخاص بصيانة الاوناش


----------



## mohyou (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم و في إنتظار ضربة البداية منك لفتح باب المساهمات في هذا المجال


----------



## jilany (30 نوفمبر 2012)

can you help me for to be lifting inspector , what should i do and what is the courses should i have


----------



## mohammadjaber (8 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع مفيد مع الاسف انه مو موجود


----------



## طة الملك (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من يريد يقدم اي سؤل عن المعدات المتنقلة شيولات بلدوزرات بوكلينات فعلية السول وشكر معكم طة الملك ميكانيك هيدروليك يشتغل في الباحة


----------



## empyrium (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة انا عندي الة ضغط الورق والبلاستك اشتريتها من مصر قمت بتغير زيت الهيروليك اليوم من نوع زيت 37 المعروف ولكن الالة توقفت عن العمل لم تتحرك البالة الى الاعلى هل المشكلة في الزيت ام ماذا مع العلم اني بحث عن اي كتابة على الماكينة تحتوي فيها رقم الزيت ولم اجد الرجاء من عنده خبرة في هذا المجال المساعدة 
وشكرا اخواني


----------

